# PSU suggestion needed for my rig



## vaibhavs800 (Feb 3, 2015)

My system specs are as follows:
I5 4460
R9 270x
2tb hdd+120gb ssd
8gb ram
Dvd writer
Dell st 2240 21.5 inch

I live in Delhi but power cuts for around 10 secs in evening and I constantly worry that my pc will shutdown while I am doing something important. Please help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2015)

Seasonic S12II 520 -5000.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 3, 2015)

umm you need PSU to provide power to your PC, not backup battery power. For that you need UPS, get APC 1100VA ~5k as UPS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

@OP; do you need a Power Supply Unit or a UPS? UPS is the thing that provides battery backup and keeps PC on even when power is cut. 

If you need a UPS, which PSU do you have?


----------

